# med tropin ??



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

anyone heard of this stuff before  mate just got a shipment of it in ??


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

anyone used it ??


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

just generic GH bud, probably bought from Kefei and packaged in Med-Techs colours once shipped in.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Never used/seen that, as clubber says relabelled generics

I'll only ever use the original hygs TBH


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

cheers for that ... ill let my mate know


----------

